# constipation & stitches



## ThatLinGirl (Jul 15, 2004)

TMI warning on this one..

I gave birth 12 days ago and ended up with a third degree tear, which has actually been healing less painfully than I'd imagined - until today.

It seems my stool softener is not working, or perhaps I am dehydrated.







I'm drinking lots of water today, but I was in tears earlier trying to have a bowel movement. I'd rather give birth again - it was that bad. I felt as if I was tearing open again. Unfortunately, I passed some, but wasn't able to finish.

Is there anything I can do to ease the passage of what is already in my bowels? Hopefully the increased water and stool softener keep it from happening again, but that won't help with what's already there...







:


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

A little different situation, but i was extremely constipated after my c-section. It was horrible. What ended up working was Dolcolax (sp?) suppositories. They are supposed to work in 15 minutes to an hour, but it took two. I felt so much better once that was over







Hope this helps!


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

LOTS of fiber, flax seeds and oil. A suppository might be an ok idea right now too. It has been almost 7 years, but I remember my first and several after that, BMs with my oldest dd. Scary.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

No advice, just sympathy. For 9 or 10 weeks postpartum, taking a crap was a horrible, dreaded thing I went through every day after the first week. Once it hurt so much I actually, no kidding, passed out. That was scary because I rwas in the house alone with the baby and in fact was holding her but realized I was losing it and put her on the bathroom floor first. I had a ton of stiches for a 2nd degree tear, and took stool softeners every day. One day it just, um, came out easier, and within 3 days of that I didn't have a problem anymore. But it was torture for too long.

Good luck mama, I know how horrible it is.

Oh, I guess one little suggestion. Bring a stool or something into the bathroom. Getting in different positions throughout the process helped me, including leaning way over on my side (holding onto the wall, sink or tub), or putting feet up and leaning way back, etc. It helped me a little. Not a lot.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Eat lots of fiber in the way of fresh fruits and veggies, make sure you are very well hydrated, and don't try to force anything. After having my first, I remember the feeling of dread that would come when I had to have a bm, I was always so afraid of how badly it would hurt. If you could add some things to your diet such as oatmeal, prunes, flax seeds (these you can grind up and add to everything.... very tastey in yogurt), also yogurt is good for regularity. I would add those things in and drink lots of water and more water and then some more. Keep things coming regularly, and I hope that it all feels better the next time you need to go!!!! I am sorry you are so uncomfortable right now!!!


----------



## missm (Mar 13, 2006)

Are you taking Tylonol 3s?

I had a 4th degree. Took T3s for the pain. I was also on stool softeners (lots of them). They do much. But later I found out that codine (which is in T3s) is super constipating. I was SO constipated. And my first BM took a whole morning. I cried and cried and cried. My mom (a nurse) even tried giving me an enema. Didn't work. It was horrible. My sympathies are with you.

I say, go nuts w/ the water. Find out if there's anything you're eating or taking that's constipating you. Don't wait too many days in between BMs. If it's not coming (at least once a day), I'd be tempeted to take a suppository. But you should probably consult your doctor or midwife.


----------



## ThatLinGirl (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. Nice to know others have been through this and not burst in two.







I haven't yet made a third attempt, but I'm downing water and bran like crazy. No T3, just regular tylenol.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

If nothing else works, there's the good ol fasioned Fleet...ifun ya know what I mean. If water going in the top end doesn't work, try water in the bottom? Sure it's not plesent, but anything to get things moving again right?


----------



## craftymom (Jun 27, 2005)

With my first, I too had a 3rd degre tear. I also felt it healed, uh, easier, I guess, than I expected (it took 8 weeks, but it didn't hurt).

After 3 days of stool softeners and painkillers, I quit them both. The painkillers made me feel funny, the stool softeners were NOT working. After I stopped the drugs, everything began working normally again.

Also, oatmeal w/wheat germ and fruit for breakfast! It can't hurt and it's delicious


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I took stool softeners, and drank tons of water and prune juice daily.
You have my empathy- hope you heal quickly.


----------



## mommy2madison03 (Jun 27, 2004)

I can feel your pain! After the birth of my daughter I was in your same situation. I was worried that I would become impacted and I have to go to the hospital for it. A close family friend, who is a nurse practitioner, told me to take Senekot. I was worried that it wouldn't work because like you everything was formed and was right there I just couldn't release it. Well I took the maximum dose and it worked awesome. I had to take senekot for a few months because I had a 3rd degree tear and my muscles wouldn't work down there for awhile. They just went to sleep for awhile.

I'm sure just about every store will carry it. Oh and I was told it's safe to take will bf'ing too.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh mama I am right there with you. I haven't had my first bm yet but I am TERRIFIED. I tore pretty good and back almost to my bottom







I can't imagine how pooping is going to go. I have been doing a stool softener in hopes that when the time comes it will help.


----------



## sparkygirl74 (Jun 1, 2005)

You might also try cutting out any dairy. I was in the same boat, only with a 4th degree tear, and I had to cut out dairy because the baby couldn't handle it and voila! Soft Poop!







Worth a try anyway.....


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Got any RRL tea or pregnancy tea? Every time I drink a cup of either, I have very soft bowel movements. That's my 'cure' to constipation these days.

I remember, clearly, that first post-partum poo after my VBAC and tear. YIKES! I wasn't sure I would survive it at that moment...


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
If nothing else works, there's the good ol fasioned Fleet...ifun ya know what I mean. If water going in the top end doesn't work, try water in the bottom? Sure it's not plesent, but anything to get things moving again right?









:
I had a 4th degree (over 2 years ago) and had to have it recut and restitched (over a 1 and 1/2 ago). After the surgery, there were several times that I had to use a fleet enema to get the stool out. My doctor (a colonretal specialist) told me this was the best thing to do. As someone else said, don't strain.

Other things are mineral oil (very yucky) or metamucil (or something similar). I think the fleet enema is the quickest way.

You are probably doing this anyway but drink at least 8 glasses of water every day. Try to limit dairy. Get plenty of fiber.

Good luck


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

I was just revisting this thread. I figure things have worked themselves out (no pun intended














, but I wanted to add one more thing. I was thinking about this and I forgot you were only 12 days post partum. It's been 2 years since I had a baby so my memory might be hazy, but I think you are not suppose to stick anything in your bum for 2 weeks (I seconded a suggestion for an enema).


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I know it's scary with stitches although my episiotomy (first baby) wasn't a 4th degree.

I just wanted to mention that a strong cup of fresh brewed coffee does it for me. Shortly after I drink my morning coffee it's potty time. It's worth a try, although you want to make sure you're getting plenty of water too.


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I had your same problem---third degree tear and constipation. I did bust a stitch trying to push, so don't give into that urge! It takes so much longer to heal up that last stitch if you bust it open. Suppositories are great, but keep some enemas around just in case constipation gets severe. Colace did nothing for me---try milk of magnesia as well. Chug that water----grape and apple juices will keep you flowing better.


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

and remember, just one enema per 24 hours. We OD'd ---hubby didn't read directions on stuff and gave me 3 colace, 3 enemas and a dose of milk of magnesia all at once. Not a pretty picture, folks.


----------

